# Creating a Custom METAL Logo



## Dorian Galt

I've seen it mentioned before, and as I start tinkering with building watches, I'd like to add a custom logo in metal onto sterile dials I've purchased. For example, a name, initials, or small image in raised metal. I'm new at this, so I'm looking for someone that can make these for order.

I'm not looking for printing (i.e., not pad-printing), or decals, but an actual metallic custom logo.

Does anyone know of someone that does this???

Scanning past posts, several solutions have been proposed, albeit several years ago, many with dead links:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f6/custom-logo-watch-face-606253.html
Suggesting to ask a jeweler
Best posts: &#8230;Someone must know how to do this&#8230;.. the right person haven´t read your post yet

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/start-your-own-watch-company-today-2090818.html
Chinese "make your own watch brand" company, quickly stopped

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/trying-make-my-own-watch-brand-need-serious-help-558169.html
Asking for high production, so not applicable; plus, all my research in private label leads me to believe they almost all use printing or decal labels, not metal logos. The thread does have good back of the envelop notes on estimating production costs

Also, someone suggested Bernhardt, who I've reached out to as well. (Bernhardt Watch)

The best I can figure is someone that does micro-etching, or micro die casting, or micro 3-D printing. The trick is the size - I'm thinking 5mm by 10mm max. Probably closer to 3mm by 6mm (which I assume would entail some sanding/polishing after die/3-D-printer production)

I'm looking for very small batch 5, 10, 15.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## DEPA

OOO that is never going to happen. You actually want a moulded applied logo. This is is for usual done by the dialfactory but your quantity is anything but interesting for any dialfactory unless they charge you for 15 pieces what it would cost to make 1k pieces plus tooling. Make your logo printed.


----------



## kjenckes

Have you looked into cnc milling (computer numerical control)? It's a reductive process rather than an additive process (e.g., 3d printing), which seems a better choice for metal. Good luck!


----------



## MechaMind

Basically all things depend on the logo. If you would post a picture on a reference ( dial; coin; etc... ) it would be easier to discuss... ( I 'm just a hobbyist but I did some things of that kind)


























One thing you could do is a kind of stamping tool where you put some Brass sheet metal in and mint the logo ( the tool would probably very expensive but as you once have it you easily could mint your own parts from tombak rounds ( a very soft kind of brass which is used for cardridges for sniper rifles)

Another possibility is to 3D route the logos ... unfortunately the machine time depends on the way the logo is to be machined + the effort on programming .... what leads to rather high costs for small batches ( e.g. a single set of dash applica ( indexes) made by a professional ( CADOR) in large series is about 120 Euro ....

3rd possibiliy is to electroplate the logo ( Nickel up ) you would need a very thin conductive copper layer on a ABS base .... you cover the the silver with photosensitive coating ... develop this and then wash off the covered ( non develpoed) coating in the shape of the logo ( not developed) and use it as base for the electroplating process.... ( the process is similar to the LIGA process used in microstructuring) at the end you may solve the ABS off using Acetone ( take care - hazardous) and have the logo.

If it would just be a 2,5D logo you could probably get it lasered easiest way - here in Germany we have some specialist doing also watchparts for small series! Deburring is done using electropolishing which is also offered... But it is still some 100 Euro per sheet ( which could contain several (e.g. 30..60) of your logos) - the batch might look a bit like the stainless masks used for solder for SMD placement

Lasermikrostrukturieren - KIRCHNER UND MÜLLER LASERTECHNIK GMBH Dresden

But it might be easier to help when talking about a picture .....


----------



## DrFrancky

Have a look at this : cant post links, google "egologo.me"
They make a very tiny selfadhesive metal logos by proccess called electroforming ( Again no links, google "wikipedia electroforming"). You can check alibaba as well for "electroforming logo". 
The price from egologo is way more expensive per logo but they are faster. I have not used the ones in alibaba but they offer better prices if you need bigger quantities. Here is a quick example of egologo.me created logo for my project. Dont look at the proportions, it's just a test  

hope this helps. If you need more info i will be glad to help.


----------



## Dorian Galt

MechaMind and DrFranky, thanks so much for your help. I'll check these out. And MechaMind, I honestly don't have anything clear in mind, but once I put pen to paper to sketchy it out, I'll share.


----------



## DrFrancky

I forgot to mention that the dial in my picture is OEM Omega DeVille dial with removed Omega logo and letterings. The indexes and hour digits are OEM Omega, the logo with N and NINOV are made by egologo.me. You can clearly see that they match the technology and the color.


----------



## MechaMind

You probably will have to know that the well known luxury watchbrands have a wide range of IP claims on their products - so putting your logo on a omega style dial might take you in some issues ( at least when trying to get commercial with the result). So if possible try to stay as far as possible independent from existing stuff.

I also wanted to mention the egologo link but wasn't able to remember where I had seen that...

Nice process ( what I called ( nickel up ) electroplating similar to LIGA ...and you probably could get a logo ( 2d rounded surface edges) for about 10 bucks in a batch of 10 ( depending on the size) which would be rather cheap compared to some of the other alternatives...


----------



## DrFrancky

The Omega dial that i show here will be blanked out, repainted and then i will add custom markers on it. In the end whats left from the OEM Omega dial will be the copper blank. I will use this new dial in a custom watch i am building for my life. Althou i have a brand name (Ninov) i am not using it commercialy. I only do my own watches with no plans of selling them. I am in a hurry to finish this watch because i have 3 custom watches made for me and zero for her  I bought all the machines needed to make my own dials from scratch and in the moment i am experimenting with designs, paints and markers. Once i master the process i will replace this dial. But i need time for that and my wife is asking where is her watch


----------



## MechaMind

@ DrFrancky - no offense! I think for private purposes there should be no problem in modding - as long as you would not show off your own modded dial with an omega logo. the dial itself looks nice ( I would have shrinked the NINOV lettering a bit but the hole thing looks good!) Hopefully you 
find a matching case for that dial!

I just wanted to mention this as many startups think to be able to cheapest way modify exisiting dials they bought as a small batch as NOS but this could end up expensive.....

I also thought to go commercial with own dial designs or logos as one piece off dials... but as I am not that well known in the watch market ...
Especially one piece off designs would be rather costly for a no name manufacturer - ( as a well known one would take the same money)

But I'm still experimenting..


----------



## DrFrancky

No offence taken. 
I will open a new thread about this watch so we dont hijack this one whis is about metal logo. 
Cheers.


----------



## Dorian Galt

You guys are in a league of your own - very interesting stuff, thanks!


----------



## MechaMind

The problem with this kind of DIY stuff is ... as long as it is challenging it causes interest- as soon as the process is " developed" it is going to be boring!


----------

